# How do you get the starch OUT?



## Beast (Apr 22, 2006)

*I have a pair of military fatiques that have been over starched. They are as stiff as a board and I would like to know if there is a way to get them soft again and get the starch out. Help....

thanks William*

wm


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Starch is water soluble, rinse, lather and repeat

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Actually no, many starches are synthetic by traditional standards. All ways inquire with your cleaners about what type of starches they use before leaving your clothes under their care. In some cases these synthetic starches contain polymers. It is not impossible to get it out, but may take some time. You could try soaking them in saltwater or running them through the wash 2x-3x.
F


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd hold off on the saltwater until you've tried soaking or washing a few times...


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Funny, I got rid of my BDU's and switched to ACU's because they expected me to have my BDU's starched stiff all the time, and it just would stop being stiff after I wore it for a while. I have seen some BDU's that even after being washed would still be stiff, but mine if just washed or even worn for a couple days would stop being stiff.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry, what are BDUs and ACUs?


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2005)

BDU = Battle Dress Utility AKA "fatigues"
ACU = Army Combat Uniform, a digitized pattern that blends with a variety of backgrounds.


----------

